# Raspi Viv v.2



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

My first Raspberry Pi controller was becoming quite unstable. I believe this was due to my initial rushed/shoddy wiring job and a bad sensor.

So it's upgrade time!

Thought I'd give you all a post prototyping shot before I get to wiring it up.










This version will have 4 relays for lighting & misting, 3 sensors (2 tanks & room) LED moon lights, 2 small blower fans which switch on when temp or hum reaches the threshold.

Ver 2 is fully automated & wifi connected.

The browser interface is not quite there yet...


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

Like I had said in your other thread, great work! I'll be sure to document my rendition when my components arrive. (arduino based)


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

XtremeAaron said:


> Like I had said in your other thread, great work! I'll be sure to document my rendition when my components arrive. (arduino based)


Thanks Aaron! best of luck on your Arduino project.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Update: Raspi Viv v.2*

Just a quick update

While waiting for parts I decided to work on the web interface. The sensor in 2 is water logged apparently, so I currently have it in a bag of rice hoping for the best.

I've added basic navigation & a refresh button

The "home" page has the current temp & humidity & average conditions of the previous day. When I get time I'll probably add pagination to flip though history graphs or show avg by weeks, months...










Each vivarium has its own page which shows current conditions as well as conditions of the last hour.



















And finally the control page


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks to be coming along nicely. 

I know you want to make me one... Would give you so much more space to play with : )


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, that looks pretty awesome! Good luck! 


John


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

a hill said:


> Looks to be coming along nicely.
> 
> I know you want to make me one... Would give you so much more space to play with : )
> 
> ...


IDK... This thing is becoming a monster. Today I discovered it wasnt the sensor that is the issue it's the RPi. I put the sensor on a new RPi and it works perfectly. 

Very frustrating. But to be honest I love the damn thing... and to be more honest my first RPi board has suffered a lot of mishaps. If people knew how much I've put it through...


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

So when you're done you're making me mine is what you're telling me. 


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

HAH, I like your frogs' names


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

a hill said:


> So when you're done you're making me mine is what you're telling me.
> 
> 
> Smiling when unhappy makes you happier.
> Transcribed via Siri.


This is the sort of thing you really have to hack together yourself... It's not Plug and Play consumer grade tech. The posts I've seen on this forum tells me you are capable of some serious DIY.

I'll post a tutorial and code in a little while.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Hahahahaha 

I'm at the point where I want frogs inside it. 

With all honesty, planning how to do airflow is the hardest part because my design plan/goals or really rules don't allow me to cut the tops at all. 

I might have to though.  dunno. Enough about my issues though. Wrong thread. 

I'm watching you closely. 




Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> HAH, I like your frogs' names


As an avid Nintendo fan, I concur 

John


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

are these your pictures? if so what photo editing software did you use?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

BaysExotics said:


> are these your pictures? if so what photo editing software did you use?


My SONY NEX 6 has a partial color app that does all the work but you could do this pretty easily with any decent photo editing software.

They can be seen at higher resolution here


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just an update!

My new sensors finally arrived and I replaced the defective one.

The sensor algorithm is operational and working well. This algorithm can be used to control pretty much any device/appliance based on your values.

Applications: fans, misting, heating/cooling, lighting...

Currently mine just controls small fans to keep the humidity at about 85-90%

Lights, LEDs, pumps, appliances can be scheduled by time also.

I'll let it run over the weekend and work on cleaning up the code.

Should have a tutorial and code available in a week or 2 for anyone who is interested in building this.

The code will be Free & Open Source GNU GPL and avail for download. However, you will have to do the work of putting it all together with no support.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finished wrapping wires and tucked everything in an outlet box temporarily. Finally added room Temp/Hum sensor too.










Fans are operational.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just an update again...

So far everything is stable. The RasPi viv has been operational for a week without a single problem. My frogs seem a lot happier with the humidity in check and my plants are growing way to fast now with good airflow.

I'm currently working on a step by step tutorial from beginning to end which will be aimed toward absolute beginners. Even If you've never even heard of a Raspberry Pi it should be enough to get you through.

I'm also working on a secure login module for those who want internet access outside of their local network.

The tutorial is pretty intensive. I don't like to half ass things, so it will be a week or two depending on my workload. I'll make the tutorial available as early as possible.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see the tutorial and try my hand at Raspberry Pi!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Will there be dawn/dusk dimming (PWM)? ...And/or any weather features?


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

This is great stuff! Might have to grab me a Pi kit.....you sir are the man!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> Will there be dawn/dusk dimming (PWM)? ...And/or any weather features?


Can you define weather features? 

There will be the option to set thresholds on the temp & hum algorithm to automatically power on/off fans, heating, misting... It is very basic.

The Pi only has 1 PWM I/O but I do plan on adding a dimmer in the future.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I'm curious how you did the web page. Is it HTML5? I want to do something similar with an arduino and I'm debating weather or not I should have a raspberryPi just talk to the arduino over serial and host the server.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

steelyphil said:


> I'm curious how you did the web page. Is it HTML5? I want to do something similar with an arduino and I'm debating weather or not I should have a raspberryPi just talk to the arduino over serial and host the server.


Why have an Arduino at all? I'm genuinely curious about Arduino, I've never used one. I went with the Pi because I know Linux and I have never done any EEPROM programing.

Just a LAMP stack you can use any markup you like.


----------



## Octothorpe (Dec 11, 2008)

port_plz said:


> Can you define weather features?
> 
> There will be the option to set thresholds on the temp & hum algorithm to automatically power on/off fans, heating, misting... It is very basic.
> 
> The Pi only has 1 PWM I/O but I do plan on adding a dimmer in the future.


yeah, the Pi's PWM capability is far from ideal. So much so, that in doing the same thing over here, I connected it to an Arduino, and then connected the Arduino to a 16 channel 12 bit PWM controller ( https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-16-channel-pwm-slash-servo-shield )

Now the Raspberry Pi handles all the network based stuff (ntp time server connection, PyEphem sunrise/sunset calculations based on Lat/Long etc) Then trips GPIO triggers over to the Arduino that then subsequently handles the PWM (much more perfectly than the Pi could ever do)

Ideally, the communication channel between the pi and the arduino will be a custom serial protocol over simple TX/RX, but I don't currently have the right level shifter to do that, so I'm using GPIO. Once there's more and more things to trigger though, I don't want to use up all the GPIO pins, so the TX/RX will definitely be the way to go.

The only caveat to the Arduino controlled PWM commands, is that the programming is slightly more complicated to dim something for 20 minutes, as DELAY() will lock up and do only that one thing until it's done 
(have to use MILLIS() inside the main loop().

Double plus bonus is that that board I linked to, has 16 channels. You can drive a LOT of different LEDs with it. (each channel would connect to a LDD-1000H or whatever, which would have it's own 'string' of LEDs off it)


----------



## Octothorpe (Dec 11, 2008)

Love the interface, by the way. Nice work.
Have you thought about implementing the camera slot of the Pi into the interface? I totally want to do that, have a camera mounted with the system so not only can you check out the status of all your stuffs, the page will have img/video of your actual tank.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Octothorpe said:


> Love the interface, by the way. Nice work.
> Have you thought about implementing the camera slot of the Pi into the interface? I totally want to do that, have a camera mounted with the system so not only can you check out the status of all your stuffs, the page will have img/video of your actual tank.


Yes, I'll be adding a camera. I've been playing with the NOIR cam and have some IR leds but haven't gotten to a point that I can add this to the build.

I installed the camera and driver on my first Pi quite a while ago and as soon as the camera started the relays went batty and the Pi froze up...

Who knows... The Pi 2 seems pretty capable, might be able to RTMP to youtube live with decent quality.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I just had one and have learned a fair amount on it so far so it seemed like I might as well continue down this path. I can have a simple web server hosted on the arduino but I'm just curios about the interface. What do you program in it?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

steelyphil said:


> I just had one and have learned a fair amount on it so far so it seemed like I might as well continue down this path. I can have a simple web server hosted on the arduino but I'm just curios about the interface. What do you program in it?


JS, PHP and CSS & HTML.


----------



## Octothorpe (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got a background in Linux Apache MySQL and PHP as well, and was thinking of perhaps going that route, but then I tripped across Flask, which is verrrrrry interesting, as it is a Python module, and serves up on teh interwebs.

some information here: Serving Raspberry Pi with Flask - Matt Richardson, Creative Technologist

What's interesting, is you can run your full python code (in my case the PyEphem package and RPi.GPIO and localtime) WITH the flask code.
Could be worth a look


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Octothorpe said:


> I've got a background in Linux Apache MySQL and PHP as well, and was thinking of perhaps going that route, but then I tripped across Flask, which is verrrrrry interesting, as it is a Python module, and serves up on teh interwebs.
> 
> some information here: Serving Raspberry Pi with Flask - Matt Richardson, Creative Technologist
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check into it.

Something that's been on my mind... All this talk about lighting. I love the idea of scheduling lighting in sync with the seasons and dimming for sunrise/set but wouldn't the frogs have to be in a room that receives no natural daylight?

My frogs are kept in my office with a huge window & has lights I use until 10 PM. I guess I see no practical use in trying to mimic a sunset in Peru while the real sun or my desk lamp is lighting up the room anyway.

Anyway, I'm still toying with the idea. I'll probably add some dimming modules just for fun.


----------



## Octothorpe (Dec 11, 2008)

port_plz said:


> My frogs are kept in my office with a huge window & has lights I use until 10 PM. I guess I see no practical use in trying to mimic a sunset in Peru while the real sun or my desk lamp is lighting up the room anyway.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still toying with the idea. I'll probably add some dimming modules just for fun.


Yeah, I dunno, valid point I suppose, but I'm just doing because I can.
Whether it really has any valid effect on circadian or seasonal rhythms in the frogs is -- and probably will be -- debatable without some sort of extensive "double blind placebo controlled" study. Franky, I don't even care that much about the results in that case, it's just kind of cool to know that that's what's happening.

In the winter months here in Canada, actual sunrise doesn't happen until well into the actual morning, and the sun has set by 4:15 pm (go to work in the dark, come home in the dark) It makes me happy to know the tank will be well outside of those parameters.

In cases like these, instead of asking "why?", asking "why not?" is more fun.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Octothorpe said:


> Yeah, I dunno, valid point I suppose, but I'm just doing because I can.
> Whether it really has any valid effect on circadian or seasonal rhythms in the frogs is -- and probably will be -- debatable without some sort of extensive "double blind placebo controlled" study. Franky, I don't even care that much about the results in that case, it's just kind of cool to know that that's what's happening.
> 
> In the winter months here in Canada, actual sunrise doesn't happen until well into the actual morning, and the sun has set by 4:15 pm (go to work in the dark, come home in the dark) It makes me happy to know the tank will be well outside of those parameters.
> ...


I do believe that your theory is very legitimate, just really hard to pull off. Reproduction is triggered by environmental factors in nearly every form of life on earth.

I think for maximum effect you would have to limit out side light. Also, once you figure it out I wonder if you could use it too speed things up or trigger reproduction exactly when you want.

Regardless it would be cool to have sunset & sunrise... We have the technology.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Update!

Still no problems! Very stable! My first Pi build worked pretty well but had a lot of bad days. The new build is incredibly stable. Other than the time I accidentally unplugged it, its had several weeks uptime.

I've been working on making the interface a bit more mobile friendly.










Release day is fast approaching! Soon, I promise. Perhaps as early as next Tuesday!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad to hear it's working well!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Update!

OK it's done!

A complete Raspberry Pi Vivarium Controller build guide for beginners:

Live Demo

If you do build this PLEASE let me know if you have any troubles. This is the beta release and a brand new website so everything isn't going to be perfect. I hope over time to add more features if my time allows. 

I have a few things left to do but this should be enough to get started with.

Thanks for your patience and best of luck!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

Ill be ordering the needed supplies! Keep you posted!
Great job on the tutorial!

Edit: I joined, whats next? Forum?


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Great instructions/Documentation! 

Looking forward to building out one of these. Fortunately, I already have most of the parts on hand!

Just curious - Can you see any reason that this code wouldn't run on an older Pi?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

XtremeAaron said:


> Ill be ordering the needed supplies! Keep you posted!
> Great job on the tutorial!
> 
> Edit: I joined, whats next? Forum?


Thanks for joining!

I imagine I'll inevitably have to put up a forum... I don't have a lot of time to offer much support so a forum will at least help somewhat.

 Keep me posted on your progress. Hopefully in the future install will be easier.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

dedman said:


> Great instructions/Documentation!
> 
> Looking forward to building out one of these. Fortunately, I already have most of the parts on hand!
> 
> Just curious - Can you see any reason that this code wouldn't run on an older Pi?


It should be fine. I just made my old B into a trade show video looper that lasted 2 weeks on 24/7 looping HD videos!

Those things deserve more credit than they get! I'm sure it will be fine. Just has less GPIOs but WIringPi is backwards compatible.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

port_plz said:


> Can you define weather features?
> 
> There will be the option to set thresholds on the temp & hum algorithm to automatically power on/off fans, heating, misting... It is very basic.
> 
> The Pi only has 1 PWM I/O but I do plan on adding a dimmer in the future.


I'm mostly interested in a storm feature. Preferably that can be set to go off at specific times.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'm mostly interested in a storm feature. Preferably that can be set to go off at specific times.


Can you be more specific? What exactly does a storm feature entail? Rain? Lightening? Wind?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Can you be more specific? What exactly does a storm feature entail? Rain? Lightening? Wind?


Probably referring to this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igZdSlmKw0o

Ive been in contact with Erik for a few years now, This inspired me to get my arduino controller done, but time always got into the way. How hard would it be to implement with the Pi?


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

That thunderstorm is awesome. I wonder how many LED's he has to control above the tank to get that effect.

One of the other things that might be nice is a fade in/fade out for the lights to simulate sunrise/sunset.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep, that is pretty spectacular!

So everyone seems set on this weather feature stuff. The lightening affect would be somewhat easy. Probably not for a while tho before I can offer it. But it will be on the list.

As far as syncing to real time weather I'm afraid that is not something I have time for right now.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

port_plz said:


> Finished wrapping wires and tucked everything in an outlet box temporarily. Finally added room Temp/Hum sensor too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What fan are you using here? Does it run on a 110 outlet? I find myself needing this, one of my taller tanks is in need of additional ventilation but I have many other options


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wusserton said:


> What fan are you using here? Does it run on a 110 outlet? I find myself needing this, one of my taller tanks is in need of additional ventilation but I have many other options


Those are only 5 volt fans. 

Raspberry Pi Vivarium Controller Install Fans to help automatically control humidity

You can use any fan you like, I chose these because you don't need much fan for a small to medium sized vivarium and the RPi has 5 volt pins.

The ones I use are rated at 15 CFM which means they can cycle the air 10xs a minute in my 12x12x18.

So unless you vivs are huge, you could easily get away with it.


----------



## iansolway (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, great build! just wondered how your getting on with the wireless outlets?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

iansolway said:


> Hi, great build! just wondered how your getting on with the wireless outlets?


Sorry for the late reply! Been busy at my real job.

Well, I kind of lost track of things... I had to put the Pi I was using into the field so I have to restart. I hope I made an image....

I have a ton of projects going but am getting a plan together for my home automation. The project will be wireless mostly, and it should be easy to incorporate into RasPiViv.


----------



## iansolway (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok cool, I'm up and running with raspiviv but without the relays as we use 240v in the uk and I can't find any cheap relays that can handle 240v. SSR's are a little pricey! I think the wireless solution would work well. I got a say the raspiviv site and walkthrough was very simple to follow, great job. As you said I understand your busy with your real job, but what would be sweet would be some kind of notification of high temp or low humidity warning, maybe using prowl. This would work well for home automation also!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

iansolway said:


> Ok cool, I'm up and running with raspiviv but without the relays as we use 240v in the uk and I can't find any cheap relays that can handle 240v. SSR's are a little pricey! I think the wireless solution would work well. I got a say the raspiviv site and walkthrough was very simple to follow, great job. As you said I understand your busy with your real job, but what would be sweet would be some kind of notification of high temp or low humidity warning, maybe using prowl. This would work well for home automation also!


Ah, well I haven't used anything other than 120V, but it is printed on the relays I use "10A 250VAC". Maybe look into it... If you do let me know I have a friend who needs 240V.

Glad to hear you got it going! Again, apologies for my absence. I started this in my downtime and wasn't anticipating so much uptime...


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

Good Information


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

finally got some time to start a controller project. looks like you did all the heavy lifting already so i just have to buy all the stuff and plug it in

so in addition to what you already did i was thinking about getting controll to my strong/weak led modes, which would give me 4 different switches for light intensity (2 led lamps).
I also plan to integrate a proximity sensor to control some jungle sound that should give visitors some extra when checking out the tank^^

so you got any tips for a noob? i will probalby get a pi2 today and then see that i can order all the other parts in the days to come.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

juhu got the first sensor up and running temp and humidity graphs are working 

it was really easy to follow the tutorial so far how to set things up. the only parts where i struggled a bit was 

1. the wiring of the sensors. since you use 3 and i only hooked up one i was a bit confused about the 3 IO slots you used... but figured it out eventually^^

2. the 2nd thing was transfering the html stuff to the raspberry. it took me quite some time to figure out how to transfer files from my windows machine to the pi. i constantly got permission denied and in the end i had to transfer the files to /home/pi and then move them from the console to /var/www/html/. maybe that would be a nice addition for the manual since new users really struggle with this kind of things.

so far it was a lot of fun and im looking forward to hook up a fan and start with controlling some things

thanks a lot for all the effort you put into this!


EDIT: oh i almost forgot, a coworker used to work for a company here which creates sensors and it seems they have a humidity/temp sensor that is more durable than the DHT22. their sensor is the *SHT21* and i found some on ebay. so maybe you are also interested to try them.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh man! Sorry for the lack of response!

On a side note - there is a forum for this project on my website now. It has grown a bit and should have all the simple problems addressed by now.

Sounds like you got everything working! Great job! Thanks for the lead on the SHT21, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

dont worry, i expect no fast response in a forum
so far everything is working great and i will check out the forum you mentioned.
im currently shopping more parts that i will need to continue with the fan, mist, light and sound setup so that will put me on hold for some time.

i guess in the mean time i will dig a bit deeper into electronic circuits and also how you built up the web interface to see how i can customize it the way i like.

talking about the web interface, at the moment i have only one sensor hooked up and i was wondering where the base and sensor 2 data is coming from? is this somehow hooked to your data if i dont input my own sensors?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting all this wealthy of info for sure. I don't need it for the dart setup I'm about to get (biopod....basically automates everything the same as yours in an all in one package), but I'm really interested in looking at something like this for my garter snake setup I'm working on. I won't quite need the humidity controls so much but I def want some fine tuned automation and love working with electronics anyway so sounds like a fun project.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

kromar said:


> dont worry, i expect no fast response in a forum
> so far everything is working great and i will check out the forum you mentioned.
> im currently shopping more parts that i will need to continue with the fan, mist, light and sound setup so that will put me on hold for some time.
> 
> ...


That's just old sample data, it should disappear after midnight if you installed the history cronjob.

I think I put a modified php file for 1 sensor setup (might be 2 tho) on the forum. Just watch out - the code is a nightmare lol hopefully some day someone will clean it up...


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

i made a bit of progress with my setup, its been quite some work to get the knowledge of electrical components and circuits, but now i am quite comfortable handling those things
im still waiting for more parts but did some tests with the proximity sensor for my sound effects (the speaker has not arrived so i used the fan and led's for testing).









i also rearranged the web layout a bit, i think its easier to see at one glance whats going on. what would be nice is to have markers on the graph that indicate when for example a fan was triggered. and maybe also have the indicators for the states in there or maybe in the header


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

This is a fantastic project. Excellent job documenting everything!

Definitely going to give this a shot myself.

I am a UI/UX designer, so I'd love to mess around with the web interface 

As I am extremely unfamiliar with electronics, what is this component that you are plugging the relays into? (white board) You don't mention having to purchase this in the build tutorial.

_*EDIT: With a bit of quick searching I found out this is called a 'breadboard'? Just curious why this isn't mentioned in the tutorial? Common knowledge if you know anything at all about electronics?*_


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

erikm said:


> As I am extremely unfamiliar with electronics, what is this component that you are plugging the relays into? (white board) You don't mention having to purchase this in the build tutorial.
> 
> _*EDIT: With a bit of quick searching I found out this is called a 'breadboard'? Just curious why this isn't mentioned in the tutorial? Common knowledge if you know anything at all about electronics?*_


Breadboards are traditionally used for prototyping circuits. It's optional, but I definitely recommend getting a few. Once prototyping/testing is done you can either fabricate your own circuit boards, wire it up or just use the breadboard permanently.

If you do plan on using the BB permanently look for smaller ones. They are definitely handy for really simple stuff and expandable.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Got my Raspberry on order, and will be ordering the probes and relays from you. Are you able to link me to a breadboard you recommend?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I like these a lot. They can be snapped together to create bigger boards too.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. Just signed up on your forum. I'll definitely have more questions soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

Stumbled across this today.. Very.. intense =]. Looks neat though


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

made a bit of progress, so my tropical sound is triggered by the proximity sensor and i hooked up my first relay and did some testing with it

i also started a new python project to combine all the things i want to do in one place. now im scouting a bit for a nice box to build in all the parts.

starts to get confusing with all the wires


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Is that a DHT22 sensor on the far left of your photo? If so, I didn't realize how large it is!




kromar said:


> made a bit of progress, so my tropical sound is triggered by the proximity sensor and i hooked up my first relay and did some testing with it
> 
> i also started a new python project to combine all the things i want to do in one place. now im scouting a bit for a nice box to build in all the parts.
> 
> starts to get confusing with all the wires


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

erikm said:


> Is that a DHT22 sensor on the far left of your photo? If so, I didn't realize how large it is!


No its a sht21 or some copy of it, but the dht22 enclosure has the same size


----------



## Old_Trekee (Dec 8, 2013)

Any chance to get this code? Sounds like a great idea. Have done some work with the RPi3. Be nice to give it a shot.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

I would also like to have the code the links you posted above are no longer working. Great work!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I checked in with Nate on this and this is what he said:

"Here's a link to Kromar's repo

https://github.com/kromar/raspiviv_biosphere " I think he was saying that it's kromar's code, but I am not sure. 

Hopefully, the link helps.

Mark


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Old_Trekee said:


> Any chance to get this code? Sounds like a great idea. Have done some work with the RPi3. Be nice to give it a shot.


i never got around to work on the python code and i also dont think at this point that this makes sense. 
i cant seem to find the code referred in this thread that you are looking for so maybe you could give me a hint what that was or a link to it.

as for the linked repo, this is highly hacked at this point and you can use it at your own risk, but it probably wont work without some hacking things together.

i have been working on a lot of other projects but layed out a plan to get back to this and make some more progress. however since there is a lot of work on the hardware left, that is what im going to focus on first. After that i will pick up the work on the software again, which should happen towards the end of thee year if everything goes according to plan.

i got a couple of sensors from ebay and inside that huge housigng there is quite a small sensor and it works with the standard dht22 or whatever nate is using in his project (cant remember out of my head)

as for the size of the sensors, i tested a couple of them and they can be taken out of the housing which makes them a LOT smaller
i currently use the *AM2301 *which uses a *sht11/sht15* sensor. https://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_...id=281685156277&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658

here you can see the size difference when taken out of the enclosure and some that i directly soldered to the wires to make the footprint even smaller.











what i want to use is the *AM2320B* which has a variant or clone of the *sht21 *inside. 
it can be recognized by the 4th white wire (i2c). what i did to make the sensor work is to hook up the signal to the SLC port of the raspberry and thee i2c (white cable) to the ground. that way it powers on when a signal is triggered as far as i can tell and send back the data yay. im probably doing something horribly wrong due to my electronics inexperience here but it seems to work just fine.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Kromar-

It would be awesome if you could get some of your new features and hardware up and working with the your new code.

Just curious, do you have the original raspiviv .tar file (the original code) along with the list of packages and installation steps. I pinged Nate (55105) and he responded via e-mail and indicated that he had taken the raspiviv site down because he was to busy to maintain it.

He didn't pass along a copy of the .tar or the instructions, I am sure he is busy and I didn't want to bother him, but I am using the raspiviv software and wanted to load it onto a few more SD cards in case something happens - so that I have things ready..... (If no one else has the original software or the instructions, I will ping him again and see if he would be willing to shoot me a copy.)

Hopefully you or someone else has the .tar and instructions - it is a great tool to use when controlling lights/fans etc. 

Thanks 
Ernie


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

dedman said:


> Kromar-
> 
> It would be awesome if you could get some of your new features and hardware up and working with the your new code.
> 
> ...



unfortunately i started the repo from a already modified version so i do not have the original file. but i will do a search on my systems if i still have the original thing around somewhere and can add it as branch or so to my repo.

if you find the version i would be happy to get my hands on it!

however, since nate's site is down we probably need to change the initial setup since it requires some authentication from nate or something like that for the login.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Agreed on the auth step, but I will tell you - I downloaded the file at least 2x, and each time the password was the same. (And I have the password saved in an e-mail - which is a good thing......LOL

I will look tonight and see if I have a copy of the original .zip on my other laptop.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

dedman said:


> Agreed on the auth step, but I will tell you - I downloaded the file at least 2x, and each time the password was the same. (And I have the password saved in an e-mail - which is a good thing......LOL
> 
> I will look tonight and see if I have a copy of the original .zip on my other laptop.


true that, but im also sure we can hack it 
would be great to get my hands on a original copy, i will check also on my desktop, i think i might have the download there. otherwise i will write nate, im sure he will provide a version if i ask nicely


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds good, if you could get a copy of the .html files for the configuration web site that would be even better - that way we would know the supporting packages and the rest of the configuration........


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Woot, woot, I Have a copy of the original .zip file. PM me with your e-mail address and I will get it over to you. 

Any chance you have any of the directions around the packages (MySQL, Sensor support etc.) that need to be installed on the RaspberryPi to support the installation?


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

dedman said:


> Woot, woot, I Have a copy of the original .zip file. PM me with your e-mail address and I will get it over to you.
> 
> Any chance you have any of the directions around the packages (MySQL, Sensor support etc.) that need to be installed on the RaspberryPi to support the installation?


wohoo that is amazing, got your pm and looking forward to put it on the github repo. 
i think it also makes most sense to try to reproduce the setup instructions on the github repo in the wiki or in the description and have everything collected in one place and accessible to everybody


----------



## braydens (Sep 13, 2011)

i am also slowly but surely working on an Arduino controller


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

dedman said:


> Woot, woot, I Have a copy of the original .zip file. PM me with your e-mail address and I will get it over to you.
> 
> Any chance you have any of the directions around the packages (MySQL, Sensor support etc.) that need to be installed on the RaspberryPi to support the installation?


hey i added all the configuration parts i have to the readme https://github.com/kromar/raspiviv_biosphere/blob/master/README.txt

there is certainly a lot missing and it needs more work to make it "user friendly" but some crucial parts are there. it probably makes sense to create a new wiki at some point when we get more information together


----------

